# Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*Kleines Boarditreffen auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Gestern war es endlich soweit. Kai, Toto, Hendrik, Michael, Björn, Nadine und ich trafen uns um 15:00 Uhr auf der Schönberger Seebrücke. Für Micha, Björn und Hendrik sollte es ein kleines Fischguiding werden. Ich hatte den Jungs schon einiges erzählt, wie groß die Fische dort sind. So richtig glauben, wollten sie es aber nicht......  :q.
Ich wusste, dass in den letzten Tagen sehr viel Kleinkram gefangen wurde und machte ihnen keine allzu große Hoffnung. Das Wasser ist ja noch nicht so richtig tempariert!!! Wir bauten also unsere Ausrüstung auf. Der eine hatte ein wenig mehr (ich) zu schleppen und der andere weniger  #q ! Dort fingen die ersten Sticheleien gegen mich schon an............ :c. Es kamen Sprüche, wie z.B. willst Du hier zelten oder bist Du zu Hause rausgeflogen  :q . Mann Mann Mann.... ich hatte aber auch einiges zu schlucken! Naja..... Gegen 16:30 Uhr wurden die Haken beködert und die Montagen in Richung Dänemark gepfeffert. Es dauerte auch nicht lange und Kai hatte den ersten Dorsch. Leider einer von der Größe, die wir nicht haben wollten. Kai fing 3 hintereinander. Der dritte war gleich ein Löwe von 57 cm!!! Ihr hättet mal die Augen von Björn und Henne sehen müssen  |uhoh: . Ich war aber selbst erstaunt, dass im Hellen schon die größeren in Wurfweite kamen. Sowieso hatte ich nicht mit einem 57iger gerechnet. Nach und nach fingen alle ihre Dörschis. Aber alle nicht brauchbar. Michael hatte auch einen guten Biss, den er auch verwerten konnte. Er pumpte den Dorsch an die Brücke. So richtig traute er sich nicht den Dorsch hochzuhiefen. Er entschied sich die Treppen hinunterzugehen um den Höhenausgleich zu minimieren. Als er den Dorsch dann hoch heben wollte passierte es.... Er fiel vom Haken, denn er war sehr knapp gehakt. Wir schätzen ihn auf gute 50 - 55 cm. Mein Beileid hatte Micha aber auf seiner Seite  #6 
Dann kamen nur noch kleine Dorsche. Es war nicht zum Aushalten! Es wurde später und später und mir verging schon die Lust aufs Angeln. Gegen 00:15 Uhr hatte Björn einen guten Biss. Nadine (Björn´s Maus) durfte anschlagen und konnte ihn auch verwerten! Die Rute war eingentlich gar nicht so krumm, aber als der Fisch an der Brücke ankam, kam richtig Leben in die Sache. Der Fisch war am Schlagen und Nadine übergab Björn den Knüppel. Selbst Björn hatte Schwierigkeiten den Fisch hochzuziehen. Irgenwie verließen ihn die Kräfte und der Fisch prallte beim hochziehen gegen die Brückenpfosten. Gott sei dank stand ich daneben und griff in die Schnur, wobei das auch sehr leichtsinnig war. Ich schmiss dann eine wunderschöne, prächtige Monsterflunder auf die Planken. BOAAAAH was das denn........... Was für ein Brummer. Ganze 47 cm lang und rund wie ein Eimer! Björn´s Augen kullerten hin und her, als wenn er im Lotto gewonnen hätte. Trotz seiner ganzen Anstrengungen muss man die Flunder Nadine zuschreiben. Sie hatte ja schließlich den Anschlag gesetzt und den Monsterplatter gedrillt.  #r  Nachdem wir uns nach 30 min beruhigt hatten und die Schaulustigen wieder gingen, kamen noch einige richtig gute Dorsche bis knapp 60 cm. Einen davon konnte auch wieder Nadine drillen #6 !!! 
Trotz der nicht so zahlreichen "Großen" hatten wir alle ein Menge Spaß und triezten uns bis auf´s Blut im lustigen Sinne. Wir fingen Dorsche, Wittlinge, Heringe, 2 Butt und eine Krabbe. Was ich Björn aber hoch anrechnen musste war, dass er diesmal keine Möve fing, wie beim letzten Mal. Da hatte sich eine Möve in seiner Schnur verfangen......... :q  #h 
Ein sehr gelungenes Event mit neuen sehr sympathischen Bekanntschaften uns sehr viel guter Laune bzw. Spaß!!! 
Sollte ich noch Einzelheiten vergessen haben, bitte ich die Teilnehmer um Erweiterung meines Berichtes............. In diesem Sinne bis zum nächsten Treffen auf der Brücke. Euer Dennis

P.s. @Kai & Toto: War wirklich nett euch kennenzulernen. Ich hoffe, ihr kommt noch einmal zu Besuch!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hier noch einige Pic´s...............


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

................. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

............


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Und hier die Krabbe................. Auch Toto hatte Spaß an seinen Doubletten...... #6  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Dennis Klasse Bericht und tolle Fotos.
Da habt Ihr ja richtig zugeschlagen,wäre ja auch gerne dabeigewesen aber man kann sich ja nicht zweiteilen :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis Klasse Bericht und tolle Fotos.
> Da habt Ihr ja richtig zugeschlagen,wäre ja auch gerne dabeigewesen aber man kann sich ja nicht zweiteilen :q




JAJA fremdgehen und dann noch schleimen............. :c  :q . Ach Mensch ist doch kein Prob. Wir sehen uns mein lieber  #6  #h .


----------



## detlefb (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hey Sylverpasi,

toller Bericht, klasse Fische und ne tolle"Runde"#r  #r


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin ,
so wie das Treffen so auch der Bericht : einfach zum gröhlen  |jump: .
Die Zeit verging wie nichts . Ich als alter Mann  |supergri , war mit Abstand der Älteste, konnte aber Dank meines Glücksbringers bis 2,30 Uhr gut mithalten  |supergri  .
Ich hatte Dennis , Björn und Hendrik erzählt , das ich nur eine Chance habe Fisch zufangen wenn die BICKE BERTA brennt ( Indipendens Zigarre ), was NARTÜRLICH belächelt wurde . Angel um 17 Uhr ins Wasser und rann an die Zigarre waren eins und dann kam es zu dem Aussteiger beim rausholen nach 10 Minuten . Da war es aus mit dem Lachen über den alten Mann  |supergri  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> so wie das Treffen so auch der Bericht : einfach zum gröhlen  |jump: .
> Die Zeit verging wie nichts . Ich als alter Mann  |supergri , war mit Abstand der Älteste, konnte aber Dank meines Glücksbringers bis 2,30 Uhr gut mithalten  |supergri  .
> Ich hatte Dennis , Björn und Hendrik erzählt , das ich nur eine Chance habe Fisch zufangen wenn die BICKE BERTA brennt ( Indipendens Zigarre ), was NARTÜRLICH belächelt wurde . Angel um 17 Uhr ins Wasser und rann an die Zigarre waren eins und dann kam es zu dem Aussteiger beim rausholen nach 10 Minuten . Da war es aus mit dem Lachen über den alten Mann  |supergri  .
> ...




...... und ich lache immer noch........ :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## dorsch k. (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Bestimmt nicht der älteste, dafür aber der " humorvollste "auf der brücke
PS. war aber ein tolles event!!!!!
sollte mann wiederholen.
Andreas K.  EAV    (malkwitz/malente)


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hi Dorsch K.
Willkommen im Board :m
Aus Malkwitz kommst Du, ist ja nicht weit weg von Malente


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hey Andreas. Hast Du Dich auch angemeldet??? Ist ja super! |welcome: an Board. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				dorsch k. schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt nicht der älteste, dafür aber der " humorvollste "auf der brücke
> PS. war aber ein tolles event!!!!!
> sollte mann wiederholen.
> Andreas K.  EAV    (malkwitz/malente)




Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Micha ist ein ALTER SACK und hat keinen Humor :q  :q  :q . Neenee bist schon mein Gutster!


----------



## Bulli (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Ja hallo erstmal!

Das Treffen auf der Seebrücke war echt super:m 
Tolle Leute,tolle Fische und das Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt.

Gruß Björn


P.S. nur schade war das mir meine Freundin die großen Fische weggefangen hat:c :c :c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hey dennis, da hast du ja einen echt tollen Bericht geschrieben von eurem Treffen und die Bilder noch dazu sind richtig klasse. #6
@dorsch.k, herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel Spaß noch, aber den wirst schon haben. #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hallo erstmal!
> 
> Das Treffen auf der Seebrücke war echt super:m
> Tolle Leute,tolle Fische und das Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt.
> ...




Herzlich Willkommen an Board lieber Björn! Hast es endlich auch mal geschafft. Aber lieber zu spät als nie! Du solltest Nadine nicht mehr zum angeln mitnehmen, sonst fängst Du nie was gescheites!  :q  Oder besser bring sie immer mit, dann hab ich wenigstens ne faire Chance.


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin ,
nun haben die Stichelleien bei Björn Früchte getragen und er hat was ins Board geschrieben  |supergri . Mehr davon Björn .



> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Micha ist ein ALTER SACK und hat keinen Humor


Dennis da haste Dir 1000 Nudelholzpunkte und den Zorn von Socke und Teddy zugezogen  |jump: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> nun haben die Stichelleien bei Björn Früchte getragen und er hat was ins Board geschrieben  |supergri . Mehr davon Björn .
> 
> 
> ...




Das stört mich nicht.  |sagnix  |abgelehn  :z


----------



## Hendrik (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

... War wirklich ein schöner Angeltag mit einer super Truppe  :m  Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch  #6


----------



## MichaelB (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin,

schöner Bericht Sylverpasi #6 vor allem hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß es so tolle Fische gibt - Ü-50 Dorsche sind beim "Brandungs-Angeln" nicht die Regel...

Mich zog es zum späteren Nachmittag erneut in den Hamburger Hafen zu den "Elb-Butts"...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bulli (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlich Willkommen an Board lieber Björn! Hast es endlich auch mal geschafft. Aber lieber zu spät als nie! Du solltest Nadine nicht mehr zum angeln mitnehmen, sonst fängst Du nie was gescheites! :q Oder besser bring sie immer mit, dann hab ich wenigstens ne faire Chance.


 
Denke ich werde sie öfter mitnehmen.
War doch echt lustig oder?
Wann wollen wir denn das nächste mal auf die Seebrücke?


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> schöner Bericht Sylverpasi #6 vor allem hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß es so tolle Fische gibt - Ü-50 Dorsche sind beim "Brandungs-Angeln" nicht die Regel...
> 
> ...




Na los erzähl mir, ob Du auch erfolgreich warst....... #h  #6  Wenn Du schreibst "erneut", dann muss ja was gelaufen sein....... :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

@Björn. Also mich stört es nicht, wenn Du Nadine mitnimmst. Klar war das lustig!!! Sie macht den Spaß ja auch mit und das ist wichtig. Also Liane würd sich zu Tode langweilen.

Keine Ahnung. Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast können wir da noch mal hin. Ich muss das aber 1 bis 2 Tage vorher wissen, damit ich das planen kann. Spontan ist im Moment nicht gut....... Denk dran am 23.10. kommst du hier mit 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=34667 !!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Bald Björn , so schnell es geht  |supergri  oder ? Aber mit Nadine und mit Claudia sonst verhungers Du und Dennis ja  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Bald Björn , so schnell es geht  |supergri  oder ? Aber mit Nadine und mit Claudia sonst verhungers Du und Dennis ja  :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




Wie ist das gemeint mein lieber Micha?!? Wieso sollte ich verhungern......???


----------



## MichaelB (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin,

@Pasi: guckst http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?p=491331#post491331 letzte Seite #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Dickes Petri. Scheint bei euch ja auch jetzt abzugehen. An der Küste wird das wohl noch 3 Wochen dauern, dann gibt es auch wieder ordentliche Stückzahlen.


----------



## Bulli (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Da habe ich leider keine Zeit.:c 
Aber wir werden schon noch einen anderen Termin finden wo wir Beiden zum Angeln gehen werden.
Vielleicht kommen dann ja wieder ein paar Boardis mit.

Guß Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Klar finden wir einen Termin. Musst nur Bescheid sagen und es geht los. Müssen wir Micha wieder mitnehmen, Björn???


----------



## Bulli (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Klar finden wir einen Termin. Musst nur Bescheid sagen und es geht los. Müssen wir Micha wieder mitnehmen, Björn???


Ich glaube ja,er hat doch sonst keinen der mit im Angeln gehen will.


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

HIHI ok dann drück ich noch einmal ein Auge zu. Du mal was anderes, hab eben bei Ebay diese Rute ersteigert ist der Preis ok. Ich glaub die kostet bei Micha was bei 90 € oder so....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7104367715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


----------



## Bulli (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> HIHI ok dann drück ich noch einmal ein Auge zu. Du mal was anderes, hab eben bei Ebay diese Rute ersteigert ist der Preis ok. Ich glaub die kostet bei Micha was bei 90 € oder so....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7104367715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


Schau ich mir an wenn Du sie hast.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> HIHI ok dann drück ich noch einmal ein Auge zu. Du mal was anderes, hab eben bei Ebay diese Rute ersteigert ist der Preis ok. Ich glaub die kostet bei Micha was bei 90 € oder so....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7104367715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


Schönes Teil,sattes Rückgrat.Nix für Warmduscher.
Kostet im Top Shop € 93,-
http://www.angler-topshop.de/produc...id=68&osCsid=e5086f59492696f83bb949b9df9ba175


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Danke Jörg. Jetzt kann ich doch noch ruhig schlafen mit dem Gedanken, dass ich ein Schnäppchen gemacht habe. 

Richtig Jörg ist nichts für Warmduscher, so wie Leute, die diese Rute nicht kennen!!! *g*


----------



## Kai D90 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin moin,

leider ist unser Wochenende an der Küste schon wieder vorbei, und das Fischen mit Euch war echt Klasse. Zur Wiederholung stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage wann ich wieder Zeit und Geld finde die 650km Anfahrt auf mich zu nehmen. 
Leider sind wir etwas früh gegangen, aber da wir ja morgens auf die Dicke Berta sind und anschließen ne lange Autobahfahrt vor uns stand wars so wohl besser. Und vier maßige hatte ich ja auch. Das Brandungsangeln macht mir richtig Spaß und gehört nun zum festen Programm. Also Jungs, wünsche Euch nen stürmischen Winter mit dicken Fischen. Laßt hören was so läuft, denn vielleicht....,

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Toto (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo Leute #h 

schliesse mich Kai da voll und ganz an, auch wenns bei mir nicht zu nem maßigen Dorsch gereicht hat, dafür hab ich die Lehrstunde Heringsangeln von Sylverpasi dann auch direkt gut umsetzen können ... :m Danke nochmal.
Scheint ja auch noch hoch her gegangen zu sein bei Euch nachdem wir weg waren, ich kann Euch aber sagen, nach nem Tag auf dem Kutter abends noch 7 Stunden Autofahrt ist schon kriminell. Vor allem wenn der nette Beifahrer immer mal wieder ein Nickerchen einlegt :g 
Sind ja aber gut nach Hause gekommen und ich denke schon mal drüber nach, welche Wochenenden diesen Herbst noch in Frage kommen. Schliesslich muss ich noch ein paar Dorsche aus der Brandung aufholen und vor allem die Wurftechnik mehr oder weniger perfektionieren (oder besser mir erst mal ne Technik zulegen).
An dieser Stelle nochmal nen schönen Gruß an Hendrik  

Sehen uns bestimmt wieder, war lustig mit Euch.
Bis dann
Gruß
Thorsten
PS: Danke auch an Micha für die Bilder, jetzt hab ich auch nen Avatar und sogar mit Fisch (oder zumindest etwas, was mal ein Fisch werden wird)


----------



## Hendrik (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Toto - war doch alles prima!! Wenn man so eng zusammen steht ist das ganz normal!  #h 
Meldet euch wenn ihr mal wieder in den hohen Norden wollt  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Bluemoon (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Das treffen auf der seebrücke war ein echter spaß!
war zwar eher nur zufall aber nun habe ich mich gleich angemeldet!
hoffe wir können soetwas wiederholen! ;-)
mfg rene


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

@ Brückenangler #h , da habt Ihr ja eine prima Angelsession gehabt, nächstes Mal klappt es dann auch mit mir.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hendrik (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hey Rene,
herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard - du wirst hier sehr viel Spaß haben und neue Leute kennenlernen  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Na klar werden wir das wiederholen und dann ist der Andy mit dabei. WEHE nicht! *g*


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Dennis, wie sieht es denn diese Woche aus?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Unter der Woche oder am WE? Am WE hab ich leider keine Zeit. Ich muss mein Aquarium in HL aufrüsten. Habe gerade auf Diskus umgestellt und muss mir einige Neuerwerbungen zulegen.


----------



## Bluemoon (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

He Dennis sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr euch wieder in Schönberg treffen wollt!
Ich und mein Vater sind denn auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei! 
Am besten währe es wenn ihr mal wieder auf nem Wochenende los fahrt 
da haben wir immer Zeit! #6 
Hoffe auf einen schnelle Wiederholung! MFG Rene K.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Unter der Woche oder am WE? Am WE hab ich leider keine Zeit.



Do oder Fr?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Dennis, Donnerstag und Freitag wird es nun doch nichts bei mir, also werde ich heute abend mal die Seebrücke testen. Noch jemand dabei?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo Andreas
Im anderen Brandungsthread meldet sich keiner mehr... Dann würde ich doch gerne Dir gesellschaft leisten!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas
> Im anderen Brandungsthread meldet sich keiner mehr... Dann würde ich doch gerne Dir gesellschaft leisten!



Gerne Martin, werde wohl so bummelig  um 19 Uhr auf der Brücke sein.

Bis heute abend
Andreas


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo Andreas
Wo parkt man denn da?
Mein 'Dealer' hat zu... - Wo kriegst Du Watti's her?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas
> Wo parkt man denn da?
> Mein 'Dealer' hat zu... - Wo kriegst Du Watti's her?


Vieleicht meldet sich Dennis ja noch, der kennt sich dort besser aus.
Direkt an der Seebrücke parken beim Hotel ist nicht, also vorher bei `nem Supermarkt, und dann ist ein bischen Laufen angesagt. Ich klaue meinen Kindern den Bollerwagen um mein Gerödel auf die Brücke zu karren. Wattis bei Egon Kock aus Grebin. Ich habe 80 Stck. geordert.
Ich hoffe, das die Brücke in der Woche nicht so überlaufen ist.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo Andreas
"Egon Kock aus Grebin" - Kenne ich nicht! - Kann ich da auf gut glück hinfahren?(tel.Nr.?) - Oder mußt Du noch hin und kannst mir welche mitbringen?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Ich bringe Dir welche mit Martin, kein Problem!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Bluemoon schrieb:
			
		

> He Dennis sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr euch wieder in Schönberg treffen wollt!
> Ich und mein Vater sind denn auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei!
> Am besten währe es wenn ihr mal wieder auf nem Wochenende los fahrt
> da haben wir immer Zeit! #6
> Hoffe auf einen schnelle Wiederholung! MFG Rene K.




Auf einem WE werde ich wohl nicht mehr fahren, denn das ist mir zu voll. :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Wat ist hier denn los. Da bin ich mal einen Tag nicht da und dann wird ein little Event geplant???? Wie lange wolltest Du denn bleiben, wenn Du erst um 19 Uhr da bist und das mit 80 Wattis? 
Parken kann man auf dem Supermarktparkplatz oder eine Seitenstr. dahinter. Das ist eine Sackgasse. Ist ein bischen schwierig zu finden.


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Au - Prima Andreas! - Ich komme!
Wir sehen uns dann dort! Spinnrute und Heringsvorfach auch mitnehmen und Buttlöffel?
Das muß ich (nebenbei) mal probieren!
Ich freue mich schon. - Hoffentlich ist nicht so viel Kraut!


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hi Dennis - Ich bin mit Watti's und damit auch mit der Zeit, von Andreas 'abhängig'!
Kommst Du auch?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange wolltest Du denn bleiben, wenn Du erst um 19 Uhr da bist und das mit 80 Wattis?



Bis der Bollerwagen voll ist  - und was ist nu mit Dir?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Ich darf nicht. Meine Alte hat was dagegen. Mann mann mann.............


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

oooooch Dennis! Wie soll das denn mit meiner Ausbildung zum Brandungsangler weitergehen????? - Ich würde auch meinen ersten massigen Brandungsdorsch Deinem Frauchen stiften!!!! Lässt Sie sich denn nicht doch noch erweichen??? Ich habe nicht mehr so viel Zeit ein richtiger Meeresangler zu werden! - bin bald 50 - Da zählt jede Ausbildungsminute mit Dir!(bevor ich Alzheimer kriege und Alles wieder vergesse...)
Also:Mach mal und komm und gib Deiner Frau ein Dicken Schmatz!


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

....Und sag nich :'Alte'!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Klar sach ich das. Das hat sie heute verdient!!! Müssen wir auf nächste Woche verschieben.


----------



## Bluemoon (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

he dennis bei mir is das prob das ich nur noch diese woche und nächste frei hab dannach is wieder schule!    llllooooooollll  :-(
kann man nichts machen 
ich weiß nich ob dir der name hauke genz was sagt aber mit dem wollen vaters und ich die tage mal los! wenn de bock hast kannste ja mitkommen!
mfg rene


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Moin
gestern um 18.30 Uhr auf der Seebrücke angekommen und zur Freude festgestellt, das nur 3 weitere Angler vor Ort waren, also genug Platz am Brückenkopf.
Nach fünf Minuten den ersten maßigen Dorsch gefangen, durfte aber mit 35 cm zurück ins Wasser. Martin erschien `ne halbe Stunde später und fing auch seine ersten Dorsche, die aber auch wie bei mir alle nur Nemoformat hatten. 
Dann besuchte uns Dennis mit seinem Lütten und Kumpel und es wurde erst mal ordentlich einen ausgeschnackt.
Wir hatten `nen strammen Wind von achtern, also ablandig, und bis nach Mitternacht viele Dorsche, aber leider alle untermaßig.
Bis um 5 Uhr morgens haben wir ausgehalten, und ich konnte noch einen 40iger, 42iger und 44iger Dorsch über das Geländer hieven. Martin fing dann auch noch seinen ersten maßigen Dorsch. 
Mir gingen am Morgen noch meine Zigaretten aus, aber zum Glück konnte ich mich noch bei Martin durchschnorren. Es waren irgendwelche Noname Filterlose, die aber prima wach machten. Nochmals vielen Dank Martin ( hust, röchel)  .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Sauber ihr beiden!!! Hats also doch noch geklappt mit den maßigen! Glückwunsch. Hat mich echt gefreut, euch mal wieder zu sehen......

Ich hab ein neues Thema unter Brandungsangel aufgemacht. Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke. Tragt euch da mal ein. Morgen kommt von mir der Nachtrag.......


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Noch was, die guten Dorsche haben wie ein Butt gebisseen, nur so`n bischen gezuppelt, habe das kaum mitbekommen, und war dann überascht, das dann doch ein ordentlicher am Haken war.
Unter der Brücke hat noch ein Mädel auf Hering geangelt. Hat sich von uns ein Watti geschnorrt und diesen stückchenweise am kleinen Haken an der Pose angeboten - hat auch funktioniert |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bluemoon (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

von mir wird auch heute oder morgen ein neuer bericht dazu kommen!
heut gehts nähmlich mal wieder ab in die seebrücke!
hoffe das dort noch genug platz is!  
hoffe wir treffen euch den da dennis!
mfg rene K.#6


----------



## Bluemoon (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Also dieses Angeln war ein Wundertag!!

So um und bei 22uhr kamen wir an!
Wir waren insgesammt (privat) mit drei leuten da und haben dennoch 
3weitere Bordies dort getroffen!(dennis,hendrik und björn die schon seit 16 uhr da waren)
ich hatte irgendwie schon von anfangan das gefühl das dies nicht mein tag wird!
naja und was soll ich sagen so war es auch!
zuerst wischte mir ein netter mitangler (Hauke Genz) ,mit seiner rute voll durchs gesicht und ich hatte glück das ich kein dickes auge bekam! 
dann gings weiter ich brachte meine ruten raus, wollte sie auf spannung bringen und musste feststellen das nichts mehr (weder blei noch vorfach) dort dran waren!!! naja kann ja mal passieren ;-)
doch denn gings los zuerst gabs nur kleinvieh! nach ein paar maßigen witten kam der lang erwartete "gute" biss!
Hauke´s angel zeigte uns wie ein biss aussehen sollte, nach ca 10 min sah ich denn einen großen weißen fleck aus dem wasser kommen!
tja das war denn halt einfach mal son dorsch mit 75cm!  
naja später am abend ging ich denn erstmal:v   und blieb denn für den rest des abends im wagen liegen!
Vaters und Hauke blieben noch da und fingen noch son paar fischchen!
nun fasse ich zusammen: 
Dorsche:4 (35-75cm)
Wittlinge:3 (ca 30cm)
und untermaßige ohne ende!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich derjenige war, der sich todesmutig auf den Boden geschmissen hat, um euer kleines Dörschen per Hand zu landen! Mein Bericht kommt dann heute Abend, wenn ich vom Flughafen zurück bin.


----------



## Toto (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo zusammen ....

ich muss diesen eingestaubten Thread nochmal rausholen .... |uhoh: 
Die von Kai erwähnte 650 km gelten für mich bald nicht mehr und dann ruft natürlich die Ostsee viel häufiger. #6 

Ausserdem bleibt da immer noch mein Wurfweitenproblem an dem ich dringend arbeiten muss. 
Um das rechtzeitig zu planen würde mich mal interessieren, ab wann es sich lohnt nachts auf die Seebrücke zu gehen.
Die 200km sind dann auch kein problem, der angellaster ist ja schnell genug, dann bin ich in ner Stunde bei Euch  

und wie ich Kai kenne und grade nach dem Triumph letztes Jahr lässt der mich nie im Leben alleine da hoch fahren :q 

Freu mich jetzt schon auf die Salzwasserlehrstunden.

Grüße an alle Seebrückler 
Thorsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hey Toto... Das ist ja fein, dass Du/ihr wieder herkommt #6#6#6.... Zur Zeit "soll" es nicht so doll sein, aber Fisch ist da.... Müssten wir einfach testen, wenn ihr da seid.


----------



## Micky (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Und denkt vielleicht auch mal an mich.....
|sagnix


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Klar Mickymausimuschelmusch!!!! Ich denk immer an Dich und auch ganz besonders daran, wie ich mich immer rausreden kann  :q:q:q Nee nee ich sag Dir dann bescheid.....


----------



## Micky (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Klar Mickymausimuschelmusch!!!! Ich denk immer an Dich ....


 ja nee, iss klar! Aber sonst bist Du sexuell und auch anders noch voll auf der Strecke, oder ??? :q


----------



## Rosi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Kein Fisch? Ich war gestern Abend  neben  der Seebrücke blinkern 
Noch nicht mal darauf, das runterhalten der Angelrute ist mir zu anstrengend.

Von 21-22,30 Uhr hatte ich 6 Dorsche über 40cm und ein paar Kleine die wieder schwimmen.  Bei NW Wind um 2bft, Wellenhöhe 10 cm, also gutes Blinkerwetter.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> ja nee, iss klar! Aber sonst bist Du sexuell und auch anders noch voll auf der Strecke, oder ??? :q



Wieso.....?  |kopfkrat  :q  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Fisch? Ich war gestern Abend  neben  der Seebrücke blinkern
> Noch nicht mal darauf, das runterhalten der Angelrute ist mir zu anstrengend.
> 
> Von 21-22,30 Uhr hatte ich 6 Dorsche über 40cm und ein paar Kleine die wieder schwimmen.  Bei NW Wind um 2bft, Wellenhöhe 10 cm, also gutes Blinkerwetter.



Hi Rosi! Neben welcher Brücke??? Schönberger oder eine in HRO???  :q


----------



## Rosi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Heiligendamm


----------



## JanS (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

he sagt mir ja bescheid wenn ihr los geht


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Heiligendamm



Jo und warum bist Du so verwundert, dass an unserer Brücke im Moment wenig Fisch ist...  |kopfkrat  Die Brückenplätze sind nicht alle gleich    |bla:  :q  #h  :m ...... Sicher wird bei unserer Brücke auch gefangen, aber die Stck.-Zahlen sind nicht der Hammer!


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> he sagt mir ja bescheid wenn ihr los geht



Worauf Du einen lassen kannst  #6  :m  #h. Wird ja mal Zeit, dass wir uns alle mal kennenlernen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

wo bitte liegt heiligendamm?


----------



## Rosi (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Heiligendamm ist zwischen Rostock und Kühlungsborn.

Der Dorsch ist auch bei euch. Aber er will keine Wattis und keine Salzis, sondern Tobis. Deshalb versucht lieber ihn vorne zu blinkern mit Hansen grey oder Viktor oder einem länglichen Blinker. Die Tobischwärme sind nicht so weit hinten am Brückenkopf, sondern vorn, in Ufernähe. Der Dorsch ist ganz heiß drauf, ich habe Dorsche springen gesehen. Heute war aber nicht so gut, es sind zu viele Wellen.

Ich war gegen 3,30Uhr die Erste, dann kamen noch 3 weitere Angler, die wollten Hornfisch ( haben auch gefangen und sind noch dabei) Der Dorsch ist aber jetzt weg, gut fangt ihr zwischen halb 4 und halb 6.


----------



## gerstmichel (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Ach Tobies sind die Schwärme, die ich vorgestern in Haffkrug sah...|kopfkrat 

Und ich rätselte schon - Schwärme von Jungaalen - junge Hornies...;+ 

Man lernt ja nie aus !!:q


----------



## Toto (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Hmmm, von wegen angestaubter Thread .... |kopfkrat 

@Dennis
sobald ich die ersten Hürden im neuen Job und den Umzug hinter mir hab, kanns los gehen... und ab August sieht es mit Fisch vielleicht wieder besser aus, dass sich das auch lohnt.

Grüße vom künftigen Exilhessen und Seebrückenpendler :q 

CU soon
#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*

Schön, dass Du Dich für unsere nördliche Kugel entschieden hast #6! Ab August...mmhhhhhh wenns nicht so hot ist, dann ja. Ich würde eher meinen September-Oktober! Dann geht meine Zeit richtig wieder los......


----------



## Rosi (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kleines Boarditreff auf der Seebrücke!!!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Tobies sind die Schwärme, die ich vorgestern in Haffkrug sah...|kopfkrat
> 
> Und ich rätselte schon - Schwärme von Jungaalen - junge Hornies...;+
> 
> Man lernt ja nie aus !!:q


 
Tobiasfisch/Sandaal
Genau diese Schwärme, morgens bei glatter See, das ist ein Erlebnis! Da wirfst du den Blinker rein, so schnell kannst du garnicht handeln, wie die Bisse kommen.
Das Wasser brodelt regelrecht vor flüchtenden Tobis, wenn die Dorsche darin rauben. Das ist auch nicht zu übersehen.

Ich geh lieber mit Wathose unter die Brücke, du bekommst den Dorsch nämlich schlecht nach oben auf die Brücke, weil der ziemlich groß ist.


----------

